# Moving in the next 8 weeks!



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello to you all. 

I am moving over to Cyprus in the next 8 weeks. 

I have a house to rent in Kapparis. 

I am looking for advice on all aspects of my move, so if you can think of anything I should know, please pop it in a reply. 

We are not bringing our WHOLE house, pretty much looking to sell up the lot and bring over the essentials and personal items. 

Anyone recommend a company that ship just a few boxes to Cyprus? When i saw a few, i mean no more than 10/15. 

When i actually MOVE IN to the house, I know i have to go to the electric board myself to get connected and am aware of the deposit. 
I also am aware of the bills i face (water, elec, the one time a year refuse tax) 

My main questions are - 

Where do i go to Register my children @ a local school? ( i have 2 girls, 8 and 5) I am looking to put them into local schools, they will be learning Cypriot out of school too. 

What do i have to do in regards to registering as a resident? 


Anything you can think i SHOULD bring and not leave to buy out there? 
I really am trying to move a minimal amount, but if it's essential ill bring it. 


I have been advised how to get internet @ my house, so thats fine shall do that when im over. 

Basically, I am looking for any info and advice you can give, i need to write down a little checklist and slowly start ticking them off one by one. 

Thanks in advance. 

Jenny x


----------



## Adrian1959 (Nov 11, 2012)

We are hoping to move within next 3/4 months so keep us updated! Adrian and Jan


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck to you! We are not there yet but hopefully...... What i would say is that this forum is superb for finding information out but you might want to spend some time looking at the sticky links first for up to date general information, then look at the past posts - especially Leesas diary - because most of your questions/concerns have been asked and replied to before. I copied and pasted this diary because it is a simple item by item start then specifics and it helps to get your mind around things to do and things you might forget! After that you can ask these experts specific things! Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

exup said:


> Good luck to you! We are not there yet but hopefully...... What i would say is that this forum is superb for finding information out but you might want to spend some time looking at the sticky links first for up to date general information, then look at the past posts - especially Leesas diary - because most of your questions/concerns have been asked and replied to before. I copied and pasted this diary because it is a simple item by item start then specifics and it helps to get your mind around things to do and things you might forget! After that you can ask these experts specific things! Best of luck.


Dont forget to read this thread. Most info you can find there

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/122101-55-days-bexhill.html

Anders


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks all...  


I am just researching BOXES right now. 

Going to purchase boxes & pack my items myself, then send them off via a company. 

I dont know where to buy the best quality boxes!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> 
> I am just researching BOXES right now.
> ...



Hi
I bought my packing boxes (double wall) from ebay for a good price then sent them to Cyprus from the UK with www.wedelivertheworld.co.uk.
Hope this helps  
Lisa


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Lisa, will take a look on eBay  

How much did your boxes weigh roughly? and how many did you have/what did you take?


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

I've just started reading your thread/moving diary.

You put that it's cheaper for the boxes to be collected from a Buisness address, this is interesting. I work for a private chain of nursery/pre schools.. I am wondering if they could be collected from there?


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> Thanks Lisa, will take a look on eBay
> 
> How much did your boxes weigh roughly? and how many did you have/what did you take?



My boxes weighed anything between 26-34kg I had 5 boxes in total. I had 3 boxes arrived one day and when I asked where my other boxes were I was told because they weighed over 28kg each (I think it was 28kg) that they were classed as heavy items and had to be sent seperately so when you're packing this could be worth thinking about. 

We deliver the world were excellent, you can track your boxes on the internet and the driver rang me the morning they were being delivered to say what time he would be with me.

I brought clothes, shoes, bedding, towels, personal items, television, stereo, pots & pans, pictures, printer, I limited myself to 5 boxes and got as much in them as I could although there's a lot of things that I didn't bring that I wish I had such as an electric blanket, iron, kettle, toaster, pirex dishes, cutlery...the list goes on but I've gradually either bought them over here (much more expensive than the UK!) or I've got people to bring them for me when they have visited.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> I've just started reading your thread/moving diary.
> 
> You put that it's cheaper for the boxes to be collected from a Buisness address, this is interesting. I work for a private chain of nursery/pre schools.. I am wondering if they could be collected from there?


Can't see why not as long as it's a business, you could always ring them and ask I found them really helpful when I rang.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

I think i shall  Thanks, Its very helpful. 

Do you mind telling me how much it cost you? ( U can PM me if u wish) 

I am bringing simlar items to you really. We have 2 kids so will have a few more bits of crap (Lol) to bring. I am thinking a MAX of ten boxes. It needs to be cost effective, Obviously. 

The hardest thing will def be deciding what to bring!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> I think i shall  Thanks, Its very helpful.
> 
> Do you mind telling me how much it cost you? ( U can PM me if u wish)
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly but I think it was around £400 including VAT and they were delivered within 1 week. If you go on their website you can get a quote by putting in the size and weight of your boxes and the postcode where they're going from and to. To just get a quote you can just put Cyprus and leave the postcode out if you don't know it yet. I agree that the hardest thing is deciding what to bring, I changed my mind so many times and now I'm here there's things I wish I'd brought that I didn't and vice versa...


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, that's great.. I shall have to decide what size boxes i need..! 

I am totally useless @ sizes and stuff. (lol) 

Hubby is away working untill early feb at least so shall be doing this all alone until then.. 
I am currently reading your moving diary with interest..  x 

We have a house ready to move into.. I am going to book 1 or 2 nights in a local hotel, so we can meet the agents and get the keys, go to the elec board and get the elec swtiched on etc etc 
( this didnt even occur to me, until i read your diary!) 

I am not the most organised or memorable person in the world, the only way to do this move will be by making lists.. lots of lists..


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> Ok, that's great.. I shall have to decide what size boxes i need..!
> 
> I am totally useless @ sizes and stuff. (lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats fab, Thank you  

You wouldnt mind popping back to uk and helping me pack? HAHAHA  x

I am dreading this bit  But.. I have THE most organised and OCD like sister, EVER. so am going to enlist her help @ some point in the near future for organising.. 

Also, Hubby is ex army.. His middle name is organisation/packing so he shall be right on it when he gets home... ( from working away for 2 1/2 months solid.. wow he is going to love me.. hahaha) x


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Current to do list includes 

Ordering full birth certificate for youngest Daughter as her's has gone walk about, and i apparently need the full one to register her @ school. 

Writing letters to current landlord to give notice 

Notice of letter to children's schools 

Buying Boxes & starting to fill them

Beginning to take trips to dump with unwanted & Unneeded stuff 

Starting to sell various items of furniture 

Starting to call round various utilites and bills to cancel... Including Virgin  and Thames water, tv licencing etc 

All this on top of my current job & day to day care of 2 children... Hmmm... glutton for punishment? I think so. 

I am going out on Jan 26th & Feb 2nd for "Farewell" drinks with various friends... 
and have a family meal on 16th Feb for same reasons... hmmm... Busy busy busy 
Will be glad just to get off the plane and smell the Cyprus air and know i am "Home"


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

jenjenmullin said:


> Current to do list includes
> 
> Ordering full birth certificate for youngest Daughter as her's has gone walk about, and i apparently need the full one to register her @ school.
> 
> ...


We paused before heading off to the dump with unwanted items and contacted local charities, who were more than happy to come and collect items we did not want to bring with us. It was astonishing what we considered to be junk and they were happy to recycle. Our local shops were also happy to come round at weekends and evenings to pick stuff up (probably because they are all staffed with volunteers). It also felt quite virtuous to think our stuff would help someone less fortunate (that does sound awful, but it does).

The other thing we did was to look up our local freecycle website and list items. No money changes hands and again your unwanted items can find a good home.

Not long to go now


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

jenjenmullin said:


> Thats fab, Thank you
> 
> You wouldnt mind popping back to uk and helping me pack? HAHAHA  x
> 
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you've got the time check out Ebay to see if there's a demand for items you may think of as junk and are getting rid of. I sent radio valves, LP's, telephones, collectable toys and lots of other items all over the world.

This is not just a profit motive either. People building valve equipment have problems getting valves which aren't made today. Many old items like telephones are needed for film and stage sets.

Pete


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Wish we still had our MFO boxes from the army,we had 5 from the 70's but with moves we've done and lending them out all gone still Jeff can get boxes from work before he retires,mmmmm if he retires??????????


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

wracgirl said:


> Wish we still had our MFO boxes from the army,we had 5 from the 70's but with moves we've done and lending them out all gone still Jeff can get boxes from work before he retires,mmmmm if he retires??????????


 snow ing here but only 6 days for hols yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelane:lane:


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

jenjenmullen

we bought boxes off ebay which came with tape and a marker pen. just make sure you tape the corners and edges properly as we lost a couple of items which fell out a small hole in the box due to being squashed. otherwise everything else was fine apart from my pushbike which got damaged and which no one took responsibility for but was still cheaper to repair than the insurance cost they were trying to get us to pay.
good luck with the move


----------

